# ALDBRAMAN on Facebook



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 20, 2014)

*We have finally created an account on Facebook, including a group (ALDABRA TORTOISE KEEPERS) and page (ALDABRAMAN). Please feel free to join either or both! *


----------



## DeanS (Jan 14, 2015)

But...all I see are Aldabras!  Loyal follower and friend of BOTH! Great thing about Greg is...he signed me up for the group without me having to ask!


----------

